# VW Adapter Plate



## blueblizzard816 (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm planning on designing (using SolidWorks) and machining (CNC) an adapter plate to transmit the rotational motion from the electric motor to the old VW transmission.

Right now I don't actually have the VW but I plan to get it soon.

I just want to know the important things to keep in mind while designing this adapter plate. Can I use an aluminum alloy? Steel? 

I'm sure this has been done before, but is there a specific thread that has detailed references toward a CAD design? Or is there someone that I could talk to that would be a good resource for this type of design work?

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks!

-Chris


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

There was a thread recently on air cooled VW adapter plates recently. You can find it here.

Generally the plates are made from aluminum as it is much easier to machine and almost everything back there in an old Bug is aluminum. There is no reason steel couldn't be used.

There is the "magic number" to consider. This is the spacing so that the machined motor hub is in the same relationship with the plate as the stock gas engine. I can't help you with that as I cut off the input shaft bushing area and went clutchless. This dimension is usually set by making the adapter about 1/2 inch thick, then adding a spacer ring between the motor and adapter plate to bring the thickness up to what is needed. You can scroll down to the aircooled VW adapter on this page and see about how thick the final result will be for some common motors in this application.


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

As Homer would say: hmmm adapter and coupler for VW topic... aarhghgh..

Chris, how are you planning to measure the transmission housing, etc to put that in SolidWorks? Are we talking VW bug here? That might not help me with my Cabrio adapter but I'm interested in how you get to do yours.

JR


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

JRoque said:


> Are we talking VW bug here?


It will work with all the aircooled VW's. I didn't know there where any VW's that weren't aircooled.


----------

